

Fast Storage with RocksDB - bhaisaab
http://engineering.wingify.com/fast-storage-with-rocksdb/

======
hyc_symas
Fast? RocksDB is quite slow.
[http://symas.com/mdb/inmem/](http://symas.com/mdb/inmem/)

